#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  De grote zonde: Az-Zina

## Muwahhid

Bijlage 16879


*De grote zonde: Az-Zina*

Het Arabische woord Az-Zina verwijst naar zowel een ongeoorloofde seksuele relatie tussen twee ongetrouwde mensen, als tussen twee getrouwde partners. Allah de Almachtige zegt: "En komt niet naar Zina want het is een Fahishah [iets wat alle grenzen buiten gaat, een grote zonde], een slechte weg.." [Soerat Al-Israa: 32] 


En ook zegt Allah Ta'ala: "En zij die geen andere goden naast Allah aanroepen noch iemand vermoorden die Allah heeft verboden, tenzij met recht, noch overspel [Zina] plegen; en hij die dat doet zal de straf ondergaan. De straf zal hem verdubbeld worden op de Dag der Opstanding en hij zal daar vernederd in vertoeven. Behalve degenen die berouw tonen en geloven en goede daden verrichten" [Soerat Al-Furqan: 70]


En ook zegt Allah Ta'ala: "Geselt iedere echtbreker en echtbreekster die overspel [Zina] pleegt, met honderd slagen en laat medelijden met hen jullie niet afhouden van de gehoorzaamheid aan Allah indien jullie in Allah en de Laatste Dag geloven. En laat een groep gelovigen [Mu'mineen] getuigen zijn van hun bestraffing." [Soerat An-Nur: 2]



De geleerden zeggen dat de laatstgenoemde Ayah hierboven genoemd de straf is voor overspeligen die nooit getrouw zijn geweest. Als een persoon ooit getrouwd was voordat hij Zina pleegde dan wordt hij ter dood gestenigd.**. Dit is een ingesteld door de profeet [vrede zij met hem]. Als zij in deze wereld niet gestraft worden en dood gaan zonder berouw zullen zij gestraft worden in het Vuur met zweepslagen en vuur.


[** De straf van steniging is een zware straf en mag alleen opgelegd worden nadat vier gezonde volwassen mannelijke ooggetuigen oprecht getuigen dat zij de daad van overspel [penetratie] hebben gezien, een extreme of bijna onmogelijk situatie, of na een bekentenis van een van de beiden overspeligen].




Aboe Hoerayra [radiyallahu anhu] heeft overgeleverd dat de profeet [vrede zij met hem] heeft gezegd: "Een Zaani [iemand die overspel pleegt] is terwijl hij Zina bedrijft, geen gelovige; een dief is terwijl hij steelt geen gelovige; als iemand wijn [alcohol] drinkt is hij geen gelovige en als iemand bedriegt is hij geen gelovige. Daarom, pas op! pas op!" [Sahih Al-Bukhari en Moeslim]


De profeet [vrede zij met hem] zei: "Als een persoon zich inlaat met Zina, verlaat zijn imaan (geloof) hem, want het (zijn imaan) blijft als een scherm boven zijn hoofd en als hij stopt (met zina) zal zijn imaan naar hem terugkeren." [Sunan At-Tirmithi en Aboe Dawud]


Hij [vrede zij met hem] zei ook: "Als iemand Zina bedrijft of wijn drinkt zal Allah zijn imaan bij hem weghalen, net als een persoon die zijn Qamis [Djilbaab] over zijn hoofd uitrekt.." [Sahih Al-Haakim, Ibn Hadjar Al-Haithamie, Ad-Dhahabi]


En hij [vrede zij met hem] zei ook: "Op de Dag der Opstanding, zal Allah niet spreken tegen noch kijken naar, noch drie [soorten van] mensen reinigen; een oude man die Zina bedrijft, een koning die liegt en een hoogmoedig arm persoon. Er zal een bittere straf zijn voor hen.." [Sahih Moeslim]


Abdullah ibn Mas'ud [Radiyallahu anhu] zei dat hij vroeg: "O boodschapper van Allah [vrede zij met hem], wat is de grootste zonde bij Allah?" Hij [vrede zij met hem] antwoordde: "Dat je iemand gelijk aan Allah behandelt, aangezien Hij jou heeft geschapen." Ibn Mas'ud zei: 'Zeker, dat is het ergst, Wat volgt?' De profeet antwoordde: "Dat je je kind dood uit angst dat hij met je mee moet eten." Ibn Mas'ud zei: "Wat komt daarna?" Waarop de profeet antwoordde: "Dat je overspel [Zina] pleegt met de vrouw van je buurman." [Sahih Al-Bukhari en Moeslim] 

En Allah Ta'ala openbaarde de woorden met de gelijke betekenis: "En zij die geen andere goden naast Allah aanroepen noch iemand vermoorden die Allah heeft verboden, tenzij met recht, noch overspel [Zina] plegen; en hij die dat doet zal de straf ondergaan. De straf zal hem verdubbeld worden op de Dag der Opstanding en hij zal daar vernederd in vertoeven. Behalve degenen die berouw tonen en geloven en goede daden verrichten" [Soerat Al-Furqan: 70)




Zie, moge Allah ons genadig zijn, hoe overspel met de vrouw van de buurma samen genoemd wordt met iets vereenzelvigen met Allah Ta'ala [Shirk plegen] en met moord!


In een hadith verzameld door Al-Bukhari en overgeleverd door Samoerah ibn Djoendoeb betreffende een droom van de profeet [vrede zij met hem] waarin de profeet de engelen Djbriel en Mikaiel [Alayhi assalam] vergezelde, zei de profeet [vrede zij met hem]: "We gingen verder en bereikten een oven van boven smal en de bodem breed en waaruit we geluiden hoorden. We keken erin en zagen naakte mannen vrouwen die het uitschreeuwden daar vlammen hen van onderen bereikten. Ik vroeg: "Wie zijn dat, O Djibriel?" Hij antwoordde: "Mannen en vrouwen die overspel [Zina] gepleegd hebben.." [Sahih Al-Bukhari]




De profeet (SAWS) zei: "Iblies stuurt zijn troepen over de aarde met de belofte dat degenen die een gelovige het meest misleidt bekroond zal worden met een kroon, want de grootste onruststoker onder hen is hem het meeste lief. Dan komt een van hen terug naar hem en zegt: "Ik heb die en die die niet verlaten totdat hij scheidde van zijn vrouw." Shaytaan zegt: "Je hebt niets gedaan; hij zal een ander trouwen!" Een ander kwam bij hem en zei: "Ik heb die en die niet verlaten totdat hij en zijn broer vijanden werden." Iblies zegt: "Je hebt niets gedaan; zij zullen verzoend worden met elkaar!" Toen kwam een ander bij hem en zei: "Ik heb die en die niet verlaten totdat hij Zina bedreef." Iblies zegt: "Goed gedaan!" Dan zet hij hem naast zich en bekroond hem" [Sahih Moeslim]


Moge Allah ons beschermen tegen Iblies en zijn troepen, en moge Allah hen vervloeken.


Anas [Radiyallahu anhu] heeft overgeleverd dat de boodschapper [vrede zij met hem] heeft gezegd: "Geloof [iman] is een dekmantel waarmee Allah ons bekleedt zoals Hij wil. Als een dienaar van Allah zina bedrijft, neemt Allah de dekmantel van iman weg. Als hij daarna berouw woont, geeft Hij de dekmantel terug aan hem" [Ibn Hadjar Al-Haithami]


De meest weerzinwekkende soort Zina is incest met iemands moeder, zuster dochter, stiefmoeder, [en voor een vrouw met de mannelijke [bloed]verwanten], of met een van de andere verboden [bloed] verwante. [Al-Mahaarim].


Haakim was correct door te zeggen: "Als iemand incest pleegt, doodt hem" [Ibn Maadjah en At-Tirmithi]


Baraa [Radiyallahu anhu] heeft overgeleverd dat de profeet [vrede zij met hem] zijn oom naar een man stuurde die getrouwd was met de vrouw van zijn vader, hij beval zijn oom de man te doden en zijn eigendommen te verbeuren" [Aboe Dawud en At-Tirmithi]


We vragen Allah Ta'ala ons onze zonden te vergeven, Hij is waarlijk de Goedgeefse en de Barmhachtige..




Bron: ["The Major Sins" [Al-Kaba'ir] van Sheikh Muhammad ibn Uthman Ad-Dahabi ]

----------


## FANTACHAT

Baraklawfik zuster.

----------


## Ali Yas

Om de kans op overspel te verkleinen zou het helpen als elke man zijn eigen vrouw heeft en elke vrouw haar eigen man. Met de praktijk van polygynie wordt dat onmogelijk. En Allah zou het de gelovigen nog wel gemakkelijk maken...  :cheefbek:

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Om de kans op overspel te verkleinen zou het helpen als elke man zijn eigen vrouw heeft en elke vrouw haar eigen man. Met de praktijk van polygynie wordt dat onmogelijk. En Allah zou het de gelovigen nog wel gemakkelijk maken...



nog een lager EQ dan een aap

laat me weten wanneer je EQ wat hoger is , wil wel eens discuteren met jou hierover nu is dat niet mogelijk
dan zou ik tot jouw niveau moeten zakken.

----------


## Ali Yas

> nog een lager EQ dan een aap
> 
> laat me weten wanneer je EQ wat hoger is , wil wel eens discuteren met jou hierover nu is dat niet mogelijk
> dan zou ik tot jouw niveau moeten zakken.


Typisch mohammedaans: schelden en beledigen, maar inhoudelijk gezien stelt het allemaal weinig voor.

Kijk Muwahhidah, het niveau van emotionele intelligentie waarover jij beschikt is zo ver boven mij verheven dat ik het niet eens meer kan zien. Je vaardigheid om bij anderen precies de juiste snaar te raken, de kunst om op het juiste moment het juiste te zeggen, je vriendelijkheid en innemendheid... Nee, dat is te veel gevraagd.

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Typisch mohammedaans: schelden en beledigen, maar inhoudelijk gezien stelt het allemaal weinig voor.
> 
> Kijk Muwahhidah, het niveau van emotionele intelligentie waarover jij beschikt is zo ver boven mij verheven dat ik het niet eens meer kan zien. Je vaardigheid om bij anderen precies de juiste snaar te raken, de kunst om op het juiste moment het juiste te zeggen, je vriendelijkheid en innemendheid... Nee, dat is te veel gevraagd.


mocht ik maar 1 sec hebben gedacht dat jou post zou zijn vanwegen het feit dat jij polygynie niet begrijp
had ik het toegelicht, maar jou post bestaat uit het beledigen, spotten, zwartmaken. waarom heb je anders die laatste zin getypt, met welke doel.


ik geef je op 1 ding wel gelijk, moge Allah mij vergeven dat ik een aap beledig amin, aangezien
een aap zelfs nog beter is dat jij.


ga eens wat nuttigs doen, ipv van telkens maar de islam zwart maken , dat zal jou nooit lukken

----------


## Ali Yas

> mocht ik maar 1 sec hebben gedacht dat jou post zou zijn vanwegen het feit dat jij polygynie niet begrijp
> had ik het toegelicht, maar jou post bestaat uit het beledigen, spotten, zwartmaken. waarom heb je anders die laatste zin getypt, met welke doel.
> 
> ik geef je op 1 ding wel gelijk, moge Allah mij vergeven dat ik een aap beledig amin, aangezien
> een aap zelfs nog beter is dat jij.
> 
> ga eens wat nuttigs doen, ipv van telkens maar de islam zwart maken , dat zal jou nooit lukken


Dat laatste is zonder meer waar.

Maar wat polygynie betreft is het gewoon een kwestie van rekenen. Als er ongeveer even veel mannen als vrouwen zijn en een deel van de mannen houdt er mr dan een vrouw op na, dan blijven er onherroepelijk mannen zonder vrouw zitten. Ik hoop dat ik niet hoef uit te leggen dat daar problemen van komen.

Verder weet je dat in de Koran staat dat Allah het de gelovigen makkelijk maakt. Ook dat is niet onjuist, ik kies mijn woorden met zorg.

Als je deze twee gegevens met elkaar combineert, kom je tot de conclusie dat de instructies in de Koran die polygynie uitdrukkelijk toestaan, tot een verhouding van 4:1 nog wel, het de mannen die hierdoor geen vrouw meer kunnen krijgen niet makkelijker, maar juist moeilijker maakt. Ik vind dat paradoxaal. Als jij dat niet vindt mag je mij dat proberen duidelijk te maken, want ik ben altijd bereid naar een goed verhaal te luisteren.

Maar als je mijn observatie afdoet als "beledigen, spotten, zwartmaken" terwijl je tegelijkertijd het scheldwoord "aap" voor mij nog te goed vindt, dan bekruipt mij het gevoel dat onze waarden te veel van elkaar verschillen om een normale discussie mogelijk te maken.

----------


## Ali Yas

Dit was de aanleiding, de reactie die ik kreeg toen ik iets schreef dat kritisch was over de islam:




> nog een lager EQ dan een aap
> 
> laat me weten wanneer je EQ wat hoger is , wil wel eens discuteren met jou hierover nu is dat niet mogelijk
> dan zou ik tot jouw niveau moeten zakken.

----------


## Joesoef

> Typisch mohammedaans: schelden en beledigen, maar inhoudelijk gezien stelt het allemaal weinig voor.



Typisch mohammedaans?

----------


## Ali Yas

_schelden en beledigen, maar inhoudelijk gezien stelt het allemaal weinig voor.
_


> Typisch mohammedaans?


Die vraag verbaast me een beetje. Maar ik zal uitleggen wat ik bedoel.

In de Koran vind je nogal wat polemieken, hoewel eenzijdig belicht, waaruit valt op te maken dat niet iedereen in Mohammeds tijd het met zijn boodschap eens was. Vooral joden en christenen niet. Maar in plaats van een inhoudelijke weerlegging, lezen we in de koran alleen doodsbedreigingen en scheldpartijen. Mohammed zelf hield ook niet zo van tegenspraak, vandaar misschien dat hij vlak voor zijn dood opdracht gaf alle joden en christenen uit Arabi te verbannen. Dezelfde reactie zie je hier bij de volgelingen van Mohammed. "Racisten, vuile honden, kankerhonden, apen", zomaar wat scheldwoorden die critici van de islam over zich heen krijgen. Maar inhoudelijk verweer, ho maar.

Ik had wat meer tegenspraak van niveau verwacht, vandaar mijn teleurgestelde reactie._

_

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Mijn grote Oegandese vriend verrtelde mij dat in zijn dorp, of binnen zijn cultuur ongetrouwd blijven geen optie is en dat de gemeenschap zelf een man of vrouw zou vinden of kopen voor de ongehuwde persoon. Dus een man die weigert 16 koeien te kopen om die voor een vrouw in te ruilen krijgt haar dan geschonken door de gemeenschap.
Als een vrouw aldus gekocht niet zwanger raakt, mag men haar inruilen voor haar zuster.

----------


## Ali Yas

> een man die weigert 16 koeien te kopen om die voor een vrouw in te ruilen krijgt haar dan geschonken door de gemeenschap.
> Als een vrouw aldus gekocht niet zwanger raakt, mag men haar inruilen voor haar zuster.


En wat gebeurt er dan met die vrouw die niet zwanger raakt? Of als de volgende ook niet zwanger raakt (bijvoorbeeld omdat niet de vrouw maar de man onvruchtbaar is)?

----------


## mslms

even korte korte correctie: Laatste woorden en dus ook laatste opdracht van Mohammed sws was, gericht aan de mannen,"Zorg voor jullie vrouwen". dat heeft hij enkele malen achter elkaar herhaald.

----------


## soumyy

Ik wil graag iets weten broeders en zusters.. Ik lees net in een ander topic dat een meid is ontmaagd stagfiroullah wens he tgeen ander toe hoor , maar wat houdt klaarkomen in? Wilt dan een man niks meer van de vrouw zoja waarom wilt een man dan niks meer van een vrouw nadat dat is gebeurd of heb ik t verkeerd?

----------

